# ARGH!...dog keeps pooping inside!



## De$perado (Sep 28, 2006)

hi guys;
My dog keeps pooping in to certain rooms in our house. It's only these two rooms, and I can't seem to stop her. I've tryed rubbing her nose in it...no luck...smacking her on the nose...not a chance....she keeps doing it. she's about 4 months old, and ever since she arrived in our house, we've tried hard to stop her...I don't want to have to go out and buy something (like these "pee pads" I hear about)...Would a litter box help?...and how would I teach her to use it?
Thanks;
De$


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

If she is sneaking off and going in these rooms you are giving her too much free access in the house. Clean the areas with a good enzymatic cleaner such as Natures Miracle and restrict her access. Whenever you can't keep your eye on her she should be confined or crated. 

There are far too many places to teach her NOT to go so its best to just teach her where you do want her to go. In addition, punishing her after the fact is highly ineffective and confusing to her. Set her up to succeed by keeping her on a feeding schedule (if your not doing so already), restricting her access inside the house and taking her outside frequently.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with opokki 100$

You pup has to much freedom. 

Be sure you are cleaning the area with enzymatic cleaner, we used Simple Solution, you can get it at Petsmart.

Have you considered crate training?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Hitting the dog and rubbing its nose in it never works anyway. It just makes the dog scared of you, and scared to potty in front of you, because it thinks you might punish it again (this is bad if you're standing outside in 0 degree weather waiting for your dog to "go" lol)

My corgi pup is crated when he can't be supervised, and when I'm gone. When I have him out and I'm in the middle of something, I leash him to me to keep him from running off. I am successfully potty training him without ever hitting him, because I am preventing as many accidents inside as possible.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with Opoki also and the whole "rubbing their nose in it" technique is something people always say "oh yeah, we used that on Fido, it worked" but... it doesn't. People think that when the dog tucks its tail between its legs and looks "sorry", that their nose-rubbing-in-pee was effective and understood. In reality, the dog is slinking around because he's thinking "wow you're scary, what's going on, I better hide".

Anyway on this topic, Scout was doing so well and then she had an accident yesterday. My boyfriend let her outside for a few minutes, then let her back in, and she peed downstairs while he was in the washroom. We concluded that she obviously did not 'go' while she was outside. Does everyone here walk out with their dog at every pee break to make sure they go pee? Do you have to do this forever or just until they are adult?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I go out with my dogs every time I take them to potty, to make darn sure they've gone lol... Eevee is 6 1/2 now, and I am able to let her out by herself if she has to go bad enough (although I still stand by the door, as dogs get poisoned/stolen, etc. quite often from not being watched). I will be going out with Shippo until he is fully reliable in the house.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

alundy said:


> Does everyone here walk out with their dog at every pee break to make sure they go pee? Do you have to do this forever or just until they are adult?


I don't walk them for potty breaks because I have a fenced in yard but I almost always go in the backyard with them or stand in the doorway while they do their business.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks I was wondering if others did that too or if we were the only ones whos dog didn't just go do it all by themselves.

I think I was spoiled by my last dog, a long haired chihuahua, she was housebroken in about one week, didn't need supervision to make sure she 'went' outside, and NEVER had an accident since - 13 years! *sigh*.


----------



## mcate (Jul 23, 2006)

You're not alone -- my 5 month old male is STILL in the process, although we've cut down considerably on the squat&pee in the house. For some strange reason he's started pooping in the house recently (yech!) so I watch for all those sniffies....

The other three dogs I raised from puppies were all girls & they all housebroke in no time flat. I think I've just got a typical little pup that's ALL BOY!!! Well, he'll be a little less "all boy" next week, he's being taken to the vet, yannow.......


----------



## De$perado (Sep 28, 2006)

:O ok, so the nose smacking is a bad idea. Thanks guys, I'll be sure to restrict her acess as much as possible.


----------

